# photoreflect



## sheltonp (Apr 26, 2011)

hey, how many of you use  photoreflect??? i do and im curious if there is something better out there.


----------



## KmH (Apr 26, 2011)

32 use photoreflect. Yes.


----------



## fcp44035 (Apr 26, 2011)

sheltonp said:


> hey, how many of you use photoreflect??? i do and im curious if there is something better out there.


 
Ive used it for a few years and for something you dont have to pay for its awesome and the merchant cut they take is pretty low. I used to use it for digital proofs


----------

